# 24/7 Halloween stations online?



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

When not using the one from AOL, I use Pandora...


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I listen to Halloween Radio, here is the link.
http://www.halloweenradio.net/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Starting probably in mid-September, NeverEndingWonder radio (online) will go to Halloween-related music. (So will 2 of their other stations, Weirdsville which will feature novelty Halloween music, and a 3rd one featuring music from musicals.)


----------



## texstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

*24/7 Halloween*

Check out www.rfrpodcast.com for all your news and information on the haunt, horror and Halloween news. RFR podcast has been operating since 1985 and will soon have a 24/7 radio station and host a 30 minute segment on a major cable network featuring various vendors and haunters.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

On Live365.com, you can find a few good ones just by searching for "halloween" in the genre box.

I like Musique Macabre and Halloween Party, both good rotations for background tunes while crafting or prop-building.


----------

